# Attaching videos



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I must be lame. I cant figure out how to attach a youtube vid to a PT thread. How do you guys do it?? Every time I try to upoad one on the attachments app it comes up invalid file....wtf?? :blink:


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

ok here it is I had the same problem now im inundating PT with my chessy cover songs...

1IN advance menu there is a little youtube thingy at the top right....
2press the button
3 then this will apperar " [you tube][youtube]"
4 in between the colons copy and paste the url
5 for example [youtube] URL [youtube]
6 then enjoy...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

How to do it is a sticky over at CT..........


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Got it! thanks you guys......D


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

jason123 said:


> ok here it is I had the same problem now im inundating PT with my chessy cover songs...
> 
> 1IN advance menu there is a little youtube thingy at the top right....
> 2press the button
> ...


Yeah, accept that even when you do it this way, it doesn't work half the time. Don't know why....I constantly have to redo it cuz the error code pops up for some reason.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks like some are copying the url from the browser. Look under the video for a share button, click that and copy that link, then paste it inbetween the 2 youtube brackets.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

didn't work for my dock video??????


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> didn't work for my dock video??????


Aaron, I removed the [url] and it is fine, not sure whe...[/MEDIA]
This was my nephew a few weeks ago!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

To see if I got it...this is a home I was at yesterday!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Is that one of those little florida cottages!?

You need to get a shoulder cam or something, or were you shaking thinking of getting that one!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Unbeliavable home!!!! The pool house is like a McMansion...Everything (exterior)is Marble


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Unbeliavable home!!!! The pool house is like a McMansion...Everything (exterior)is Marble


What kind of paint do you use on marble?:thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Never!!!

That must be one big building containing lots of little apartments,,, surely :whistling2:

If that is one home you're bidding on, fingers crossed for you good Sir :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes this is 1 house with 3 elevators!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Yes this is 1 house with 3 elevators!!!!!!!!!!


What does one do for a living, to have a home like this?

Also, what are your chances of getting this job and how long would it tie you down for?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm actually doing some stuff out at the pool house/party house/McMansion.I'm not worthy to enter the big house yet.


----------

